# yellow flowering bush



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi everyone-

This past summer I was walking my dogs and I saw bees all over these bushs.
The bushes had yellow flowers. it was short but might have been new. there must have been 150-200 bees one 5 plants easy. If anybody suggests something I will google image search it.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Was it a native plant. Or something someone planted.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Noble Foundation has a really good identification list:
http://www.noble.org/webapps/plantimagegallery/
Plains Coriopses (sp?) came to my mind by your explaination but I doubt if it grows in Ohio?


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

it was planted.


----------



## lovettvineyard (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe a golden privet


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

A few shrubs with yellow blooms come to mind: Primrose, Winter Honeysuckle,
Forsythia, Partridge Pea etc.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Gee...it might have been golden privet. I am not sure.


----------



## Denis Marsha kabuuka (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Fruit Trees and Bees*

Thank you for the great discussions.

Of course bees love flowerly vegetation including coffee as a means to collect hector. Sustainable livelihoods through a project titled " Fruit tree growing and community forestry project" in Kiboga district in Uganda.

The objective of the project is to improve the livelihoods of local people and contribute to conservation of the environment by promoting fruit tree growing and community forestry. The project will encourage and assist local people to plant different types of fruit trees, including avocado, mango and guava as well as other tree species for forest products (firewood, timber, fodder and non-timber products) and services in the area. 

The project will supplement the smallholder beekeeping project in the area as the trees will provide shade and nector.The primary target of the project is to establish at least two community tree nurseries to raise and plant over 12,000 tree seedlings per year for two years. 

This project needs support to be upscaled. For more information about the project please contact: [email protected] or [email protected]

Also visit the on line volunteers on the Global Neighbour Network (nabuur.com): http://www.nabuur.com/en/village/butikiro where SLINT-Uganda is enabling local people realise this dream. You are also encouraged to join in.

Marsha Denis


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

giant pumpkin peep said:


> The bushes had yellow flowers.


Golden privet has white flowers...gold leaves.

When you say summer flowering, do you mean late June or August? 

I guess we need more details before we can take a guess.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

June or july


----------



## SPRUCE BEE (Mar 14, 2009)

Look up St Johnswort. It's not uncommon to see 5-6 bees on a bloom. The bushes are loaded with bees when in bloom. 

Spruce Bee


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

maybe it could be 

caragana arborescens ... see below links for some pics

- http://www.lawyernursery.com/images/products/CARAGANA ARBORESCENS_big.jpg
- http://www.greenpouce.com/image/arbuste/caragana_1_gd.jpg
- http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/factsheets/shrubs/imagesa-l/caragana_sinica.jpg
- http://www.beautifulbotany.com/STOCK C/Caragana arborescens.jpg


or maybe some buddleia "sungold " ... see links for pics 
- http://www.banwnursery.co.uk/images/Buddleia Sungold.JPG
- http://gardenbreizh.org/modules/pix/cache/photos_0/GBPIX_photo_1145.jpg
- http://www.fond-ecran-image.com/galerie-membre/abeille/tn_abeille-buddleia-p1120084.jpg


I hope this will help!


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

It might have been a potentilla bush?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potentilla


----------

